# Fitting steam knob spring on used Silvia



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. Just picked up a used Silvia 2015 machine and I love it. Only thing is the steam knob is very rattly and easily falls off. Looking online I think I need a steam knob spring but can't find any info on fitting them. Has anyone done this before? Is it pretty straightforward? Do I need to open the machine to do this?

many thanks for any help. Max


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Also - is this steam knob damaged or do i just need a replacement spring?


----------

